# Aver piacere a...



## othelloss

Salve a tutti,
mi chiedevo se la forma "aver piacere a" + infinito fosse corretta o meno. 
Ad esempio, "se hai avuto piacere a leggere questo libro, te ne potrei comprare un altro dello stesso autore".
In questo caso _avere piacere a _significherebbe _provare piacere a, _ma non so decidermi se sia possibile sostituire "piacere" con "avere".
Grazie!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non mi pronuncio sulla correttezza o meno, di certo ci sono modi più eleganti e scorrevoli per esprimere lo stesso concetto.


----------



## othelloss

Paulfromitaly said:


> Non mi pronuncio sulla correttezza o meno, di certo ci sono modi più eleganti e scorrevoli per esprimere lo stesso concetto.


Sì, in effetti basterebbe dire semplicemente "se ti è piaciuto leggere questo libro...", però "aver piacere" dà maggiore risalto al fatto di provare piacere, ma non so se possa andare bene grammaticalmente.


----------



## Starless74

Per quel che vale: lo diceva spesso mio padre (che oggi avrebbe avuto 102 anni).
Ce n'è qualche testimonianza in vecchi vocabolarî della Crusca e in varie pagine web qua e là.


----------



## bearded

Mi sembra che ''ho piacere a fare qualcosa'' oggigiorno non sia più un modo di dire molto diffuso/idiomatico (suona antiquato o regionale, anche se grammaticalmente corretto). 
Suggerirei in alternativa la forma simile ''mi fa piacere fare qualcosa'' che appartiene senza dubbio al linguaggio corrente.
_''Se ti ha fatto piacere leggere questo libro,...''_


----------



## giovannino

bearded said:


> Mi sembra che ''ho piacere a fare qualcosa'' oggigiorno non sia più un modo di dire molto diffuso/idiomatico (suona antiquato o regionale, anche se grammaticalmente corretto.


Ciao bearded, anche secondo me suona antiquato o regionale e proprio per  questo mi hanno meravigliato i numerosi risultati di una ricerca di “avevo piacere a” su Google libri. Ci sono molti esempi tratti da romanzi degli ultimi anni.


----------



## bearded

giovannino said:


> i numerosi risultati...


Ciao, giovannino
Allora forse suona antiquato o regionale solo al mio/nostro orecchio...   Attendiamo altri interventi.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per quanto mi riguarda, a me suona un po' ricercata e poco comune la costruzione intera :_ aver piacere a fare qualcosa _(non la definirei comunque antiquata). Trovo invece abbastanza comune l'espressione fissa  _se hai piacere,_ che al mio orecchio suona come sinonimo di _se ti fa piacere_.

Che ne diresti di venire a pranzo da noi domenica prossima? Naturalmente, _se hai piacere/se ti fa piacere._


----------



## giovannino

bearded said:


> Ciao, giovannino
> Allora forse suona antiquato o regionale solo al mio/nostro orecchio...   Attendiamo altri interventi.


Ecco un esempio tratto dal Corriere dello Sport  dell’aprile scorso. Un allenatore bresciano, De Zerbi, dice: “non ho piacere a giocare contro il Milan”.
Che sia regionale?


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> l'espressione fissa _se hai piacere,_


Sì, è un'espressione comune (e se dopo c'è un verbo, questo andrebbe preceduto da 'di').  Tuttavia, a me - nel caso della frase proposta dall'interrogante - non sembrerebbe naturale dire _''Se hai avuto piacere di leggere questo libro...'' _:  ''se ti ha fatto piacere..'' mi suona più chiaro e normale (opinione puramente personale).


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> e se dopo c'è un verbo, questo sarebbe preceduto da 'di').


Esatto! È proprio l'uso della preposizione _a _che mi fa storcere la bocca. Visti gli esempi riportati, probabilmente si potranno usare ambedue le preposizioni.
Nel frattempo, mi son imbattuto in questo:
Mi sono trovato a valutare la correttezza della frase "Ho piacere inviare queste righe per presentare una nuova realtà". È accettabile? Personalmente trovo che vi manchino un "di" (Ho piacere (o il piacere) di...) o di un "a" (Ho piacere a...). Gradirei sapere quali norme grammaticali regolano il caso specifico.


----------



## bearded

giovannino said:


> Che sia regionale?


Però vedo che Paul (anche lui bresciano) trova ''aver piacere a''  poco elegante e scorrevole (vedi #2). Il disagio (vedi #11) sembra essere sovra-regionale..


----------



## othelloss

Olaszinhok said:


> Mi sono trovato a valutare la correttezza della frase "Ho piacere inviare queste righe per presentare una nuova realtà". È accettabile? Personalmente trovo che vi manchino un "di" (Ho piacere (o il piacere) di...) o di un "a" (Ho piacere a...). Gradirei sapere quali norme grammaticali regolano il caso specifico.


In realtà nella risposta a questa domanda si fa presente che bisognerebbe usare "avere *il* piacere di...": tuttavia il senso di "avere il piacere di" e "avere piacere a" a me pare completamente diverso.
Per esempio:

Ho il piacere di invitarti (più formale)
Ho piacere a invitarti (nel senso, appunto, di "provo piacere a invitarti")
Probabilmente è un'espressione regionale, ma regionale di dove?
Se può aiutare, in francese _avoir plaisir à_ seguito da infinito è corretto. Sarà qualcosa tipico del Nord-Ovest?


----------



## symposium

Ciao! Io "avere piacere a fare qualcosa" lo avrei classificato fra le forme obsolete insieme a "piacere di fare qualcosa (mi piace di vedere film vecchi=/mi dispiace di non poter stare con te questa sera)". Anzi "avere piacere a..." non credevo di averlo mai sentito prima. Se è ancora usato, immagino che siano un uso e una costruzione regionale...


----------



## Olaszinhok

I miei commenti precedenti si riferivano in realtà ad _aver piacere *di* fare qualcosa_, ritenendo, forse erroneamente, che l'impiego della  preposizione _a_ fosse una variante più rara. Non mi pare che questo dubbio sia stato comunque risolto. Oltre a ciò che ho appena affermato, non credo di aver altro da aggiungere sull'argomento. 😊


----------



## lemure libero

Direi:
"Se hai avuto piacere a commentare/tormentare/camuffare..."
e trovo la preposizione "di" preferibile in qualche caso e, come indica la Crusca, inevitabile se "piacere" è preceduto da "il".

P.s. parlo dal nord-est e nei casi che ho citato trovo più antiquato il "di".


----------



## bearded

lemure libero said:


> Direi:
> "Se hai avuto piacere a commentare... Parlo dal nord-est...


Appunto. Nel resto d'Italia suona regionale/obsoleto.


----------

